# 1/11-1/12/11



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess I'll start, if my pictures work from the ride home from the day job- 1 1/2" in an hour... Quick nap now then out...Be safe everybody!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope all worked out well for all. I wound up with 6-8 inches on all of my sites. Took a bunch of videos hopefully will upload tonite. You tube said they were to big bc I recorded in HD. Oops :-/

Just finally relaxing on the couch at my buddies house. Nap time.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1193703 said:


> Hope all worked out well for all. I wound up with 6-8 inches on all of my sites. Took a bunch of videos hopefully will upload tonite. You tube said they were to big bc I recorded in HD. Oops :-/
> 
> Just finally relaxing on the couch at my buddies house. Nap time.


Hey Sal, We got around 8 inches here. I started uploading at around 5 pm, Still going at 908 pm. Mine are all HD as well, Takes a while I know but nothing like the HD.
Hope all went well with you!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken,

things went well it wasn't bad. my truck did start getting hot later in the day but nothing the heat cranked and windows down couldn't handle. i guess i am going to need that booster fan after all. i will have to get it by the next storm.

one of my vids just finished. this is my biggest job/video. 





i am still getting the hang of this location. its alittle awkward and there is some hidden bumps to deal with for the drain pipes.

also still trying to get rid of the huge mound the old plow guy left in the one spot. its just a brick of ice now.

i was actually at this location for almost an hour this morning before i left for the second one. had about 30 mins of plowing and 30 shoveling.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1194264 said:


> Ken,
> 
> things went well it wasn't bad. my truck did start getting hot later in the day but nothing the heat cranked and windows down couldn't handle. i guess i am going to need that booster fan after all. i will have to get it by the next storm.
> 
> ...


Sal, I had a 1993 Jeep Cherokee with a meyers plow on it. I bought a device on ebay but never installed it, sold Jeep. It was basically a clear piece of plexi glass that mounted onto the lift arm of the plow. when the plow was up it is supposed to deflect wind down to the grill area. I sold it to a friend of mine a while back, becasue i didnt use it, it was not to expensive.. Maybe this could help your overheat problems, much cheaper the electric fan. I am guessing the yellow triangle on the Fisher lift arm must do this as well. Because I dont have any over heat problems at all (knock on wood) and not only does my plow block the wind I also have a Warn power plant winch in front of the grill. So far so good.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i was thinking about fabricating some sort of deflector. i may see what i can do for the next storm. its funny if i go any faster then 40 it heats up 35 stays nice and cool - so stupid - i mean you kind of figure that putting a big piece of steel in front of the radiator would have some consequence.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

s. donato;1194313 said:


> i was thinking about fabricating some sort of deflector. i may see what i can do for the next storm. its funny if i go any faster then 40 it heats up 35 stays nice and cool - so stupid - i mean you kind of figure that putting a big piece of steel in front of the radiator would have some consequence.


I just searched around ebay, could not find it. But it was clear plexi glass so you could see thru it while driving and it was about 12 to 16 inches wide or so slightly triangular shaped, not pointed though. Good luck Maybe a google search in stead of ebay.


----------

